# quick hello from a newb



## b1dub (Nov 22, 2009)

just a quick hello from me. im looking to buy a tt in the next week or so having just sold my z4. im a long time dub nut, but this will be my fist audi. got some big plans for next years show scene.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Check out the 'Cars for Sale' at the bottom of the index page.

Some v.good deals there.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  will be good to see you around the shows


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## b1dub (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks for the hello guys. ill keep you posted on the progress when i get a tt sorted


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

